# Racking



## peterCooper (Sep 19, 2005)

I have racked twice now. Both times I have had issues with the racking cane 
and with the other end of the siphon.

I've figured out that a hose clip can solve a lot of problems with the siphon 
tube moving during racking. Has anyone tries to hold the racking cane in 
place by putting it through the bung?


----------



## Angell Wine (Sep 19, 2005)

I use a wooden clothes pin to hold the racking crane in place but george has some bucket clips.


----------



## Bill B (Sep 19, 2005)

If you are racking from a Carboy, here is what I do. Get a 24 " Stainless steel racking cane. Many suppliers have them, My cane came with a spring which slips over the bottom end, which is nice because you can adjust it up or down and also remove it. Get a CARBOY HOOD. This is that orange rubber or plastic (very pliable) cap which has a long tip and a short tip attached to it. George should have these. Pull the spring from the bottom of the cane and insert it through the shorter tip till desired depth in carboy is reached. Put tubing on the curved end of caneand run tobe to whatever you are racking to. This CARBOY HOOD will fit snug over most carboys. Then blow into long tip (this may require a bit of pressure) and a syphon will start. The racking cane will be centered to the middle of Carboy with no movement.


Bill


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 20, 2005)

Hmmm, something new to add to my x-mas list!


----------



## Bill B (Sep 20, 2005)

This might help. The spring is also stainless it came with the racking cain.


Bill


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 20, 2005)

So what does the spring do?


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 20, 2005)

THe picture helps a lot. I've beet trying to figure out what "long tip" was and 
how blowing would make the siphon effect. Now it's clear. Thanks


----------



## Bill B (Sep 21, 2005)

Peter, The spring keeps the bottom of the racking cane off the lees,, whats nice about this, is that if you hold the spring and twist the cane you can set the depth at which the syphon stops ator vusa versa.


Bill


----------



## geocorn (Sep 22, 2005)

You can also get the auto siphon. It does the same trick for about the same cost.


----------

